# Greatest video ever



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

"Every time it snows my dick takes a beating with this shit!"

"Bang a fat girl. Put it on you tube. I'd watch that shit!" 

"Bang your mom and your girlfriend; Set you're board on fire" 



HOLY SHIT DUDE!!!!!!! I almost pissed myself. This is too funny. I'm sure the couple of screwdrivers I had are only helping the situation. Good find. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

"Shaun White... ya know, if he had a tight little vagina I'd bang him too because I'm a whore monger."


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

holy shit that vid is funny. is that guy a cop? :laugh:


edit: i guess he's not a cop? omg this guy is fucking radical. thanks for sharing.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

"you should be sparking up a bone just fucking get lit"
"to break a man always do it sexually, best way to do it, it makes him your bitch for life"

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Saw this yesterday and dude is com-oh-dee.

I've been getting kicked out of places for years in skateboarding and I love it when the people make it entertaining... I've run into some serious assholes in my time though. I was taken to jail at the age of 14 for skating and we were only skating a drop, meaning no waxing, no slides or grinds or anything that would destroy the property. It was ridiculous... they took our boards, acted like they were going to book us and called our parents to come get us without us knowing.

So started my hardcore defiance of authority in so many ways...


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Speaking of skating, where is Sedition? Wolf?


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Just don't do it in the park


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Music Moves said:


> Saw this yesterday and dude is com-oh-dee.
> 
> I've been getting kicked out of places for years in skateboarding and I love it when the people make it entertaining... I've run into some serious assholes in my time though. I was taken to jail at the age of 14 for skating and we were only skating a drop, meaning no waxing, no slides or grinds or anything that would destroy the property. It was ridiculous... they took our boards, acted like they were going to book us and called our parents to come get us without us knowing.
> 
> So started my hardcore defiance of authority in so many ways...


:laugh::laugh: Back when I skated (80's-early 90's) I used to tape my trespassing tickets to the bottom of my deck and grind 'em off on shit :cheeky4:

And yeah, Where is Sedation? I miss his posts. 

I'm still giggling about that vid. Reminds me of a caretaker from a certain estate that had 5 concrete fish ponds connected by concrete troughs. Best skating in the city, not even sure how many tickets I got from that place :laugh: That dude used to chase us yelling crazy shit, last time I was there the fucker shot me in the back of the leg with rock salt....never went back :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

20 years I won't be 52 and my dick certainly won't be taking a beating from some snow. Plus I doubt I'd live in Reno that place is a shithole.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

He does sound like Louis CK. I also love the, "everytime it snows, my dick takes a beating with this shit". I don't sticker my board, but I'm going to get a custom die cut made that says exactly that


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

sook said:


> I also love the, "everytime it snows, my dick takes a beating with this shit". I don't sticker my board, but I'm going to get a custom die cut made that says exactly that


I'd be all over that! :laugh:


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

sigged

10char


----------



## RicSA (Apr 15, 2011)

That is freakin hilarious!


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

freakin hilarious!! thanks for sharing:thumbsup:

"Shaun White helicopters in, bangs your mom and your girlfriend, then sets your board on fire"

"bang a fat girl, and put that on youtube. id watch that"


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd love to see the reaction video of the city council when this gets played at their next meeting. :laugh:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

LOL>...who's that guy....Chuck Norris secret son? LOL


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

cifex said:


> I'd love to see the reaction video of the city council when this gets played at their next meeting. :laugh:


Heard he got laid off months ago.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

KIRKRIDER said:


> LOL>...who's that guy....Chuck Norris secret son? LOL


More like carlie sheen's brother or son.


----------



## omara87 (Sep 23, 2011)

Way too funny :laugh:


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

lol lmmfao dont fuck with my trees!!


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

Tralier Park Boys : The best of mr.laheys shit analogy - YouTube

jim lahey?


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

dont do it in the park...freakin classic!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

gettin me a case a tall boys this winter gonna have a snowboard park in the common area!


----------



## Yes Officer (Sep 1, 2011)

AAAAAAHAHHAHAHHAH fuckin GREAT!


----------



## Chopfuey (Aug 2, 2011)

"Shaun White you know...he had a tight little vagina I'd bang him too." LMFAO!!!


----------

